# The West Point Thread



## Marauder06 (Jun 27, 2022)

catch-all thread for discussions on West Point


> West Point graduates sign letter challenging leadership of military academy​The former military officers worry that their alma mater has embraced "woke" teachings that will undermine the mission of the institution.



West Point graduates sign letter challenging leadership of military academy


----------



## Gunz (Jun 30, 2022)

Remember a few years back the cadet with the Che t-shirt and pro-Communist remarks…and the group photo of the Black female cadets with their fists raised in the Black Power salute? Surely signs that the infection had already taken root.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 30, 2022)

Gunz said:


> Remember a few years back the cadet with the Che t-shirt and pro-Communist remarks…and the group photo of the Black female cadets with their fists raised in the Black Power salute? Surely signs that the infection had already taken root.


Wokeness is happening at USMA but its not like students are being indoctrinated to embrace radicalism. Those examples are not the norm. Its mostly about equality and social issues. Its a different world/ military than when I served. But many of the cadets are not buying the ridiculous and nonsensical aspects of wokeness. I mentioned before that I've met some of my boy's friends/classmates at WP. They are a driven but diverse group and all of his clique seem to be serving mostly out of patriotism. Without saying names, many call BS and keep driving on. These kids had values instilled at home. That being said, they are still young, impressionable minds.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 30, 2022)

I tend to generalize when I shouldn’t. I’m sure the SJWs and Wokeness Posse are in a small minority at the service academies. Probably much less visible than at civilian universities. If my three sons are any example—like your son—there are lots of smart savvy young folk out there who don’t buy into all the nonsense. 

The din created by a small minority tends to distort our perception of reality.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 30, 2022)

Gunz said:


> I tend to generalize when I shouldn’t. I’m sure the SJWs and Wokeness Posse are in a small minority at the service academies. Probably much less visible than at civilian universities. If my three sons are any example—like your son—there are lots of smart savvy young folk out there who don’t buy into all the nonsense.
> 
> The din created by a small minority tends to distort our perception of reality.



The madness is real, and you're right. Its happening to a degree, Brother. The media makes sure we know that.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 22, 2022)

Our new Superintendent is an absolute beast...


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 22, 2022)

They _should_ be able to knock that out as individuals, but I love the 'you gotta do it as a team' mentality.  That's what leaders do.  They lead,.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 22, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> They _should_ be able to knock that out as individuals, but I love the 'you gotta do it as a team' mentality.  That's what leaders do.  They lead,.


I don't know that I've done an 8-minute plank in my entire life.  Not looking to start now.  ;)


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 22, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> I don't know that I've done an 8-minute plank in my entire life.  Not looking to start now.  ;)



I am not sure you are exactly the target audience lol.  I don't know that I could do 8.  Close, maybe...

The other stuff, though, you can do that!


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 22, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> I am not sure you are exactly the target audience lol.  I don't know that I could do 8.  Close, maybe...
> 
> The other stuff, though, you can do that!


"Can," yes.  "Will I?"  No.

If I'm getting up early enough to make a 0545 hit time, it's not going to be to get my feelings hurt trying to keep up with a bunch of guys less than half my age and a former Delta operator older than me.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 22, 2022)

I need a nap and some ibuprofen, just reading that.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 22, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> "Can," yes.  "Will I?"  No.
> 
> If I'm getting up early enough to make a 0545 hit time, it's not going to be to get my feelings hurt trying to keep up with a bunch of guys less than half my age and a former Delta operator older than me.



That, I get.  You have attained a level of intellectual growth to which I aspire.  I still think, "Yeah, I can do that."  Then sometimes I can't, and my feelings and my body gets hurt.

Edited to add, @amlove21 has a friend whom I have met and with whom I chat, and he is an absolute beast.  He texts me workouts, I know the goal is to inspire and push, but I see them as a challenge.  I have to remind myself I am not a PJ/CRO, and I don't get paid to work out a couple hours each day.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 24, 2022)

My office put together a team and did the session this morning.  Apparently former SECDEF Mark Esper was on campus for a visit and did the session as well.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Gunz (Aug 25, 2022)

I got up this morning at 0600…sooo….I feel like I kinda almost aced the getting up part of the superintendent’s PT.


----------



## Kaldak (Aug 29, 2022)

I'm not sure about the whole GEN Lee part, as he was a true leader and tactician. But, the committee keeps rolling along.

Commission recommends stripping Confederate service academy honors

Thoughts from you academy folks and everyone else?


----------



## Topkick (Aug 29, 2022)

Its just wokeness. Leave the shit alone and use the lessons learned from the history of the civil war. Renaming shit doesn't change anything. Those leaders are a case study in leadership, regardless of which side they were forced to choose. A waste of 424k. My .02

ETA: Try as you may, you can't separate REL from West Point.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 6, 2022)

It's Branch Week at West Point.  One of my old units is here, and they brought some good swag.  :)


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 6, 2022)

What's the significance of the little H type markings Mara?


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 6, 2022)

The red things?  Those are meant to be stars or glints or... fairy dust?  The patch is based on a very old drawing.  Let me see if I can find a better image.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 6, 2022)

Oh yeah that makes a lot of sense. Cheers for that.


----------



## Teufel (Sep 10, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> It's Branch Week at West Point.  One of my old units is here, and they brought some good swag.  :)
> 
> View attachment 40501


That’s really neat.


----------

